# Mudflaps



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi , does anyone know where I can source mudflaps for my 2017 TT? according to Audi and TPS they aren't available for my particular model (ultra) but I just spotted another mark 3 in Perth with them fitted , also look genuine OEM ones and not after market.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Check the model here
http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/catego ... FV_,i.html

but are you sure they don't look god awful?
Hardly anyone buys mudflaps any more.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info Kev, looks like there only available for the sport model tho , I agree there not to everyone's taste


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Be Aware my experience with mudflaps has often been they come off when reversing against a kerb or whatsoever, and boy can they be noisey.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Beware nay sayers, if you want mud flaps, go for them.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mud flaps!!!!!!, perfect for 17" tractor wheels.

:? 
What next? A tropic on them lovely beaded seat covers?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> Mud flaps!!!!!!, perfect for 17" tractor wheels.
> 
> :?
> What next? A tropic on them lovely beaded seat covers?


Perhaps you could tell us about your experience with such seat covers? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Mud flaps!!!!!!, perfect for 17" tractor wheels.
> ...


I can tell you about mine - got a severe rear impact a few years ago in my Toyota Celica (car was written off). I had the then ubiquitous wooden beaded seat covers and when I woke up in hospital my back looked like I had been sleeping on a bed of nails - definitely NOT recommended :lol:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> Beware nay sayers, if you want mud flaps, go for them.


Sorry I thought forums were there to give account of your experiences to try and help others, slapped wrists for me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

daddow said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Beware nay sayers, if you want mud flaps, go for them.
> ...


Not to worry, some need a gentle push not a slap. :lol: :lol:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I thought the most annoying things north of the border were the the bagpipes, wrong again so for your insolence I am sending you our Morris Dancers on a one way non return ticket, take that :lol:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

daddow said:


> I thought the most annoying things north of the border were the the bagpipes, wrong again so for your insolence I am sending you our Morris Dancers on a one way non return ticket, take that :lol:


No, no, not Morris Dancers! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

A bit puzzled why you'd want to fit mud flats to a TT? Will increase fuel consumption, look a bit naff on a sports coupe and unless you're going rallying, fairly pointless? Interested to know...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mark Pred said:


> A bit puzzled why you'd want to fit mud flats to a TT? Will increase fuel consumption, look a bit naff on a sports coupe and unless you're going rallying, fairly pointless? Interested to know...


Hi, Because I like to my keep cars for many years , & wish to protect the wings & sills from stones chips which it would have had if mudflaps hadn't been fitted from new 16 years ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have you gone around with one of them bonnet bra's on the car for 16 years as you would not want a stone chip on the bonnet if you wear mud flaps to protect the under sills.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion on this topic


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nyxx said:


> Have you gone around with one of them bonnet bra's on the car for 16 years as you would not want a stone chip on the bonnet if you wear mud flaps to protect the under sills.


Hi, If I only intended keeping a car for a couple of years before moving it on, I wouldn't be bothered about stone chips.
Hoggy.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Doesn't that protective film stuff people use work in a better way these days? I know it's more expensive but it's probably more aesthetically pleasing and can cover the bits it needs to rather than an arbitrary 'wall'.


----------

